
Why Google AMP Is Bad for the Internet - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/google-amp-not-good-thing/
======
PaulHoule
What are the "amazing benefits" of publishing on Medium?

I've heard Medium authors boast that they got 50 views on a Medium article and
I tell them I've gotten 50,000 views on a blog post.

Medium is just a bad neighborhood where content marketers who weren't smart
enough to make it as content marketers 5 years ago write marketing messages to
other content marketers. Real people see the stupid sign-up pop in and hit the
back button.

